# Can't find green peppercorns



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

I used to be able to find these at any grocery store. Unico made them and they were usually in the isle with the pickles and capers. In the last year I have had a really hard time finding any. I found them one at David's gourmet in Waterloo, but that location has closed and the Kitchener location doesn't have any. Has anyone in the kitchener-waterloo area had any luck finding green peppercorns anywhere.

For those who may not know (I get some pretty blank looks from stock boys at grocery stores when asking), green peppercorns are soft peppercorns usually sold in a brine or freeze dried. They add an incredible mildly spicy flavour to dishes that you can't get from any dried pepper.


----------



## shazbat (Feb 7, 2005)

We buy them from a restaurant supply store, the only place I have seen them.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

jwootton said:


> I used to be able to find these at any grocery store. Unico made them and they were usually in the isle with the pickles and capers. In the last year I have had a really hard time finding any. I found them one at David's gourmet in Waterloo, but that location has closed and the Kitchener location doesn't have any. Has anyone in the kitchener-waterloo area had any luck finding green peppercorns anywhere.
> 
> For those who may not know (I get some pretty blank looks from stock boys at grocery stores when asking), green peppercorns are soft peppercorns usually sold in a brine or freeze dried. They add an incredible mildly spicy flavour to dishes that you can't get from any dried pepper.


I can get them at Loblaws in Quebec in brine...


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, I used to be able to get them at the loblaws in Aylmer, but i no longler live in Quebec. Anyone in the KW area know where I can get them?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> I can get them at Loblaws in Quebec in brine...


Yeah, but you can get birch beer there too!


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

We order most of our specialty splices from Épices de Cru - Ethné et Philippe de Vienne vous offrent des épices issues des meilleurs terroirs du monde. Bienvenue chez les chasseurs d’épices!. Not just because the selection is great but because the quality of the spices are really good.


----------

